# Panny AE4000 or BenQ W6000



## bill77094 (Apr 12, 2010)

This site is addictive, I have been reading the various threads here for the past 6 hours. 

I have been leaning toward the BenQ W6000 since I will likely have some moderate light control issues. But the Panny AE4000 is an option too. Which one would you prefer? Can a projector be too bright? Will use the projector for Data, TV, movies and gaming. Looking at a 140" screen and 16' max throw distance. I Will normally sit 14 feet from screen, but may also on occasion sit further back at 23 feet (I will have a desk 23 feet from the screen).

Carpet salesperson is coming to the house tomorrow, so getting closer to the projector and screen purchase too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I own neither of them I can not truly comment but from all reports the Panasonic AE4000 wins hands down for the money.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Own the AE2000 which is the predecessor to the AE4000 and I can vouch for it. Fantastic picture, especially from BD and good HD sources. The brightness in my setup with a 92 inch diagonal can be overpowering (not in a bad way) so it does not lack brightness. Rather large footprint but not bad. No need for keystone adjustments because it features horizontal and vertical shift. The projector can be located off center of the screen and the beam can be redirected to hit the screen without tilting or pointing the projector sideways (within limits). Great feature. Power zoom and focus. It has inputs for just about anything you can send its way.

Don't know about your other option so I can't advise on it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to admit that I may be in the minority, but I'm a DLP guy. Go for the W6000. :T I have the W5000 and I love it. 

I keep thinking that there's a reason why theaters use DLP over other technologies.


----------



## bill77094 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Mechman, I had seen in a post where you mentioned that you had a W6000, so I'm glad you chimed in to this thread.

My neighbor has the Panasonic AE-4000U and he swears by it. While I am impressed with his theater (I think he has a 155" Da-Lite screen), I have a larger room and will also have a lot more light coming in from the edges of the windows that the curtains don't catch. So I think that a projector with higher lumen output will be beneficial for my setup, especially for daytime use. But I'm not completely sold on the W6000 yet because it has a 50000:1 contrast ratio instead of the 100000:1 of the AE-4000, *any thoughts on that*? Will I need a gray screen to counteract the lower contrast ratio?

I picked out the carpet and wall colors today, mulberry (prune color) carpeting and dark burgundy walls. I have cove ceilings, so under the cove will get an even darker burgundy since the image reflection off of the screen will be hitting the cove part of the ceiling. 

I also measured out where my recessed lighting will go, I will cut them in on Sunday. 

Thanks again for the replies, I'd be lost without the advice.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have a Panasonic PT-AE3000 and have to say I have been very impressed and if the 4000 improves on it then it is excellent VFM as the image quality is stunning :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep in mind that numbers are generally just that... numbers. The big difference between the two that I'd want to be aware of is that the W6000 may require a bit more work out of the box to get the proper image. Out of the box, the settings can be off quite a bit. You also want one with the updated firmware which fixed the dynamic iris issue with the original firmware.

If I were looking for a new pj right now, I'd be buying the W6000. But I'm a DLP guy and I have no problem adjusting the settings on my pj. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I must say at first I loved what PQ DLP technology gave as it was so vivid and rich in colour and I did have a DLP PJ as my first one but I suffered from the dreaded rainbow affect which a lot of people suffer from, although I would suspect technology would have moved on quite a bit by now, and LED/DLP technology is supposed to eradicate it completely.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to say Rainbow Effect is a thing of the past. But I'm sure if I did someone would chime in and say they still suffer from it with a newer projector. :dumbcrazy:

Seriously though, I do believe it is a thing of the past. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

People have mentioned to me that the rainbow affect is no where near as bad as it used to be, quicker colour wheels with more segments I believe, but LED it does away with colour wheels and would love to see one in action.


----------



## bill77094 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, BenQ is looking good, I may go for the 4000 ANSI projector, BenQ SP890.


----------

